# Ooops there's a foal 2013



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahhhh a surprise. Well after a very rough 2012 it seems that 2013 has started off with a huge lift off. We had our first foal, Shiver, Jan 09. Our next foal was supposed to be born on March 12. Well today when I got home I saw a baby standing out in the mare pen. I was surprised thinking the mare must have foaled early, which seemed strange as I had checked her this AM and she looked nowhere near ready to foal. Anyways I ran out to see that my other mare Gunnie was the Mamma. 

I was in total shock. I checked every other mares legs just to be sure, even though Gunnie had blood on her legs. I though NO WAY is this possible. 

Gunnie has been a reproductive mess since we bought her 4 years ago. We bred her that year, she came up open. The next year she was full of cyst and her bloodwork was way off. We never bred her. I put her in with my stallion at the advice of my vet (who said my stallion might tease her in) we watched and saw no signs on him breeding her. Anyways U/S her two weeks later and she wasn't even in trasition. Then 30, 50, 120 days later U/S once again. Still had not progressed and was full of cyst. My vet informed me that this mare was only going to break my heart, she would never have a foal. It did break my heart, this was my dream mare, the mare I had dreamed of owing and breeding my whole life. Anyways, so now standing at her side is the MOST beautiful filly I have ever seen, yes I may be biased. 

Now before you all get up in arms, yes the mare looked in foal. As she did every other year. She has bagged up, got big and acted that she was going to foal the last 3 years. We all, including my vet, figured it was the same thing. We U/S her FOUR times. She checked open every time. The vet that ultrasounded her open is not in the country for another 6 weeks and I cannot wait to call him and tell him about this, we have even name the filly after him, Meeka. 

Anyways without further ado here is Meeka, my little heartbreak cure. She is perfect in every single way!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Awww-congrats! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats, she is very cute.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's so cute, love all the chrome!! Is she bay or chestnut/sorrel? Oh and congrats!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

What a Cute Surprise 

.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's awesome. She's darling! I can imagine your elation, doing a little happy dance for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Many happy returns!! What a wonderful surprise!!:clap::clap::happydance:

She's darling!


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Wow, how great is that?

Congratulations!

So I suppose this one is a keeper? :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh ... what a little cutie pie. A GREAT beauty to come home to. Congratulations!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Are ya gonna breed the mare back? *wink*

SHE.SHOWED.YOU .. huh?

Nice filly.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

That is wonderful!!! Such a nice story to wake up to!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Isn't Mother Nature something else? Your beautiful filly sure looks like her Momma. Congratulations!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

What a cutie, congrats!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations! That is so wonderful and a great surprise!

We had a similar story with our lone solitary heifer. We came home to a baby at her side after months of the vet telling us "That is one FAT cow".


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

aldebono said:


> Congratulations! That is so wonderful and a great surprise!
> 
> We had a similar story with our lone solitary heifer. We came home to a baby at her side after months of the vet telling us "That is one FAT cow".


 
Bahahaha, that must be the vet that graduated at the bottom of their class. (hey, someone has to be at the bottom, right?)


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous little filly! And a great surprise at that.. Congratulations!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh WOW!! That's awesome!! HUGE congratulations!! She is beautiful! Love all her markings! 
Best news all morning for sure! 
Now you've got more work with getting all these baby photos up ;-) I still pine for Shiver, he's still my favorite ;-)
Once again, congratulations!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Bahahaha, that must be the vet that graduated at the bottom of their class. (hey, someone has to be at the bottom, right?)


Well, when you only have one cow, have only ever had one cow, you don't think she would jump two fences to get bred and jump back home in time for dinner!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Awwwwh! I'm so happy for you. 
And yes, she sure is one adorable foal! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

aldebono said:


> Well, when you only have one cow, have only ever had one cow, you don't think she would jump two fences to get bred and jump back home in time for dinner!


:shock: that was one..... MOTIVATED... cow.

There are other words I wanted to use, but this is a kid-friendly forum lol.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Now that is one adorable surprise!! Congrats! She is so incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Horses have a way of proving everyone wrong.
nothing about them is written in stone. No need to worry about what any negative post about your surprise foal. Just enjoy her and good luck. Shalom


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats, on your little surprise, just remember you missed the foal watch sleepless nights with this one.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Christmas in January!!!
What a beautiful baby.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Meeka looks like she has spunk!  Keep us UTD with lots of photos. 

And of course congratulations. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

cmarie I was thinking the OP should be very grateful for missing foal watch too. Mine is about to start soon Shalom


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine starts soon also, only have 2 this year though so it's not to bad.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful little filly and a great surprise!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy with this baby!!
All time, money, and emotions spent on this bloody mare!! 
I'm happy beyond elation and it's not even MY mare! LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh what a little cutie


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

With apologies to my 3 DD's, there is Nothing cuter than baby foals and puppies!!
SOOO cute!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the congrats guys. I am just in awe. I've attached some pictures of the sire and dam. 

Hubby changed her name to Mica (Mike-A) he likes it better than Meeka :lol:

I gotta admit I actually cried when I found this little girl. Gunnie, the Mama is doing AMAZING. I've never seen this mare so relaxed at calm and just happy. She is a great mom and you can tell she just adores her little girl. 

And, YESSSSSS!!! She is a keeper, she is not going anywhere.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Aww, what an adorable little face!! She sure is a cutie pie. Congrats to you. Great way to start off the new year  

And lucky you...still have all your hair left since you got to skip out on foal watch. :lol:


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

What a great story! Meeka is super adorable <3


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats she is beautiful! Great story made my day!!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats!! She's adorable!!! It's so awesome that your dream mare finally gave you your dream baby! More pictures are a must!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It is an beautiful day out so that babies got to go out and play for a bit! Here are a few pictures of Mica running around with her Mama.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Squee of cuteness!!!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats! She is a stunner!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is just freaking precious!!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations! I can't get enough of your stud. LOVE how solid his babies look!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

What a little stunner, love her! Glad she's a keeper. It'd be crazy of you not to keep her, lol.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

After all I went through to try and get her and to keeping failing and then to have her surprise us like that, they is NO WAY I could ever part with her.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well... She WAS almost born on my birthday...


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

UGH, your stallion is GORGEOUS, and so is your mare!! That filly is going to be a stunning little thing, I can't wait to see her when she's all grown up! I just want to squish her, she is so adorable and fuzzy and little!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

She needs a thread that HAS to be updated EVERY day with PICTURES.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love this baby girl!! Love the perfect socks and blaze - what a beautifully marked little girl - congrats!


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

Baby!!! She's so cute. Congrats


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

The best kind of surprise! What a cutie... She and Shiver have identically-shaped (BEAUTIFUL) heads... Must have gotten that from gorgeous dad!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! There will be tons and tons of pictures of my little miracle baby. I am so proud of Gunnie, she has been such am amazimg Mama.

Lwhisperer both babies have very nice heads so far which does surprise me a bit because both mares are not all that pretty headed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

She is adorable!!! Love her little sturdy legs!!! Love the chrome!!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

What a wonderful surprise! Congrats!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Seen her on facebook and she's so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

She looks like she's going to have some power in her as she gets older. What a fantastic surprise! Congratulations!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much again everyone! I can not wait to see her all filled out and unfolded. She is going to be something else. All her white is just a little extra added bonus, I love her Mamma's pedigree, and her color was never something that made my need to have her. It was her sire and dam. Anyways all that white will look awesome on her once her black comes in! 

I took a few more pictures of her while she was turned out, will be sure to post them in a bit!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww, she's so cute! What a nice surprise. :grin:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are the pictures I took of my baby girl, Mica, tonight. I don't think it's possible to be love a foal more than I do this little one!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

It is very possible! ;-) She is perfect! I'm so happy for you! Thank you for sharing her adorable photos. It almost appears she has the shape of a heart in the pink part of her nose ;-)


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

What nice pictures! I love her color


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> It is very possible! ;-) She is perfect! I'm so happy for you! Thank you for sharing her adorable photos. It almost appears she has the shape of a heart in the pink part of her nose ;-)


Your right! I totally see the heart


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I am soooo partial to bays... She is adorable! I'm in love with her little curly, black mane!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is a cute. need to see pics in summer.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She is adorable-love how she sticks so close to her mother.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> It is very possible! ;-) She is perfect! I'm so happy for you! Thank you for sharing her adorable photos. It almost appears she has the shape of a heart in the pink part of her nose ;-)


She totally does! :lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hurray! congrats!! 

Just curious...how could you miss that belly?! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Hurray! congrats!!
> 
> Just curious...how could you miss that belly?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Well the mare is always huge and always looks pregnant. Last year I was so convinced that somehow she found a stallion and was pregnant. We didn't breed her (tried but she never cycled well enough for us to order semen) anyways she got HUGE, milked heavy and actually waxed up and did acted like she was in false labour. It was at this exact same time. I assumed it was the same thing. I looked at her, thought "Oh you are doing THAT again?! You really are a mess. Stupid mare."


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

WOW!!!! What an amazing story!! Congrats!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you. It's a pretty cool story. Hoping for a full sister in 2014 that is a buckskin, might as well have high hopes now


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Well the mare is always huge and always looks pregnant. Last year I was so convinced that somehow she found a stallion and was pregnant. We didn't breed her (tried but she never cycled well enough for us to order semen) anyways she got HUGE, milked heavy and actually waxed up and did acted like she was in false labour. It was at this exact same time. I assumed it was the same thing. I looked at her, thought "Oh you are doing THAT again?! You really are a mess. Stupid mare."


True story. I thought for sure she had caught. Her teats were as big as my mares that were milking.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

To quote Jurassic Park, "Life finds a way." Congratulations on your filly, she is so adorable!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ while we're quoting Jurassic Park:

God creates dinosaurs
God destroys dinosaurs
God creates man
Man creates dinosaurs
Dinosaurs destroy man...

.. Women rule the earth!

*now back to your regularly scheduled program*


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

After the hell you guys have been through you deserve this! She is so beautiful and precious and completely 100% perfect! I love her heart shaped nose! Congrats on the wonderful little surprise!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

texasgal said:


> ^^ while we're quoting Jurassic Park:
> 
> God creates dinosaurs
> God destroys dinosaurs
> ...


forgot a line there 

God creates dinosaurs
God destroys dinosaurs
God creates man
*Man destroys God*
Man creates dinosaurs
Dinosaurs destroy man...
... Women inherit the earth!

... yes yes I am a nerd >.<


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

** How did I miss THAT line ...? ** lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> After the hell you guys have been through you deserve this! She is so beautiful and precious and completely 100% perfect! I love her heart shaped nose! Congrats on the wonderful little surprise!


 
Thanks very much, not sure how I missed this reply. 

There will be more pictures of my perfect little girl tomorrow


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Congrats on your precious surprise! She's super cute!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww what a doll she is!!


----------



## Tiamo (Oct 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Well the mare is always huge and always looks pregnant. Last year I was so convinced that somehow she found a stallion and was pregnant. We didn't breed her (tried but she never cycled well enough for us to order semen) anyways she got HUGE, milked heavy and actually waxed up and did acted like she was in false labour. It was at this exact same time. I assumed it was the same thing. I looked at her, thought "Oh you are doing THAT again?! You really are a mess. Stupid mare."


Congrats thats the best kind of surprise you can get


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Finally the cold snap has lifted! It is beautiful out despite the foot of new snow that we got :evil: is anyone else as ready as I am for winter to be over?! Gunnie and Mica got to go run around in the fresh snow for a bit, here are some picture of her, very excited to get out and about.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's adorable.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I love her little face! She is so adorable. And I second the winter comment - but at least it's warmed up.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## Lokenzo (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats! I could imagine she is going to be quite the keeper after all you have been through trying to get her


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

I'm voting for warmer weather sooner even though I can't complain this week being in the low 50's (F) during the day. Still not fond of the 17-19's (F) nights. Lol. 
Your Mica is adorable, love the photo of her running away, show some spunk!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

She is too cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I vote a resounding YES to warmer weather... We are currently sitting at a balmy 7 degree Fahrenheit and a "feels like" temp of -7. It's supposed to get a bit better over the weekend. Thank goodness!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

She is gorgeous!

But I do have to ask, does she have an underbite like it looks in the pictures?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

What a sweetie!
And the story of how she came to be is pretty cool,too.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She is so precious!!!!!!!! Look at her little fuzzy coat!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I remember when I first heard the news, my jaw dropped. She is one heck of a filly Tiffany. Cant wait to see how she grows.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

CessBee said:


> She is gorgeous!
> 
> But I do have to ask, does she have an underbite like it looks in the pictures?


Just a normal foal one, all of our foals have had it at birth and have out grown it by 1-2 months. Our vet assures us this is totally normal and helps them latch on and nurse better.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I remember when I first heard the news, my jaw dropped. She is one heck of a filly Tiffany. Cant wait to see how she grows.


 
Thanks you Kelly!! So did mine when I saw her. When I called George this is our conversation...

Me "Hey Babe. Sooo Gunnie has a baby."
George "What?"
Me "Gunnie has a baby."
George "What?"
Me "I said Gunnie has a baby."
George "What the heck does that mean?"
Me "It means she has a little baby foal standing beside her nursing."
George "She had a baby? Are you serious? When? Why? What???! How?"

It was a shocker to everyone.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> I'm voting for warmer weather sooner even though I can't complain this week being in the low 50's (F) during the day. Still not fond of the 17-19's (F) nights. Lol.
> Your Mica is adorable, love the photo of her running away, show some spunk!


 
This little one has enough energy for three babies, she is a fire cracker. She is going to drive her Mama NUTS.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Adorable!!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I just saw this thread... What a STUNNING filly!!! Congrats!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! She is such a little fireball.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Just a normal foal one, all of our foals have had it at birth and have out grown it by 1-2 months. Our vet assures us this is totally normal and helps them latch on and nurse better.


Good to know it hasn't been permanent.
My filly didn't have it and nor had i seen another foal it before so i was curious.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

How awesome!!! Congrats


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

CessBee said:


> Good to know it hasn't been permanent.
> My filly didn't have it and nor had i seen another foal it before so i was curious.


 
Their teeth all line up, just the bottom lip sticks out.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Their teeth all line up, just the bottom lip sticks out.



Yep,some of mine have had the same thing;everything's aligned as it should be,they just have a pouty lip. All the better to latch on and suck with.


----------



## Artistgus (Feb 5, 2013)

So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

countryryder said:


> Yep,some of mine have had the same thing;everything's aligned as it should be,they just have a pouty lip. All the better to latch on and suck with.


I have no idea why I took that the wrong way...I was evision a big busted blond with big lips :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I always figured it had something to do with their little faces crammed into the birth canal for days before they are born! *shrug*


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

What a nice story. Congrats!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Texas I never thought of that, probably plans a big part. Regardless the foals are well aligned, both parents are perfect. 

Thanks Oldhorselady! I am still just in awe with this little one. Her Mamma, Gunnie, is my favourite mare and now I am even more in love with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Pretty baby! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Just to clarify I was only asking because I had never seen a foal have that and was curious.


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh wow! Congratulations! Especially on how much she looks like her Momma! She's going to be wonderful I'm sure!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

CessBee said:


> Just to clarify I was only asking because I had never seen a foal have that and was curious.


 
For sure! No worries about asking at all 

Thanks Sheez! She is prettier than her Mamma I think, she kind lost to old King bred head and just got a bit more pretty I think. I wouldn't change the the mares head because in my opinion that head is passed down from King and that's what makes her such a great mare.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok, its been three pages since the last photo update. I think its time for more photos now! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Today I promise lol She is starting to really fill out and look great!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> For sure! No worries about asking at all
> 
> Thanks Sheez! She is prettier than her Mamma I think, she kind lost to old King bred head and just got a bit more pretty I think. I wouldn't change the the mares head because in my opinion that head is passed down from King and that's what makes her such a great mare.


If poor Gunnie could hear all the things you say about her....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> If poor Gunnie could hear all the things you say about her....


 
She wouldn't make sense of it, I hardly can. Gesh I can't type and try to deal with a yelling 2 year old at the same time. Clearly that doesn't work out so well.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Two weeks old now and looking fantastic if I do say so myself!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

A few more


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Pooo .. gotta change my desktop pic again.. hehe


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I love her facial expression! She is just too cute.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She is so cute! I love all her winter fuzzies


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

lol Texas! 

She is a fuzzy little monster!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

yes ... today's desktop pic...


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Love her little fluff of a tail! She looks very animated and entertaining.  Very lovely pictures.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> Love her little fluff of a tail! She looks very animated and entertaining.  Very lovely pictures.


Thank you. She is kind of a snot, she hates everyone and everything. Hopefully she grows out of that :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ sure hope she does! otherwise that could be a big problem when she gets fans coming to see her! (that would be me)


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats!! She is soooo beautiful!! Can't wait to see more pics! I love the story too!! I set and cried when I read it! Happy for you!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I love her little milk mustache! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She's adorable!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

A few more pictures of my beautiful girl, I can't wait until she is halter broke and we can get some conformation shots, stupid crazy filly :lol: She is really starting to fill out and look great.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

She's so pretty FG. I'm so happy for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know how in the world I missed this thread til now. Congrats FG! That's a n adorable little filet! Her momma is gorgeous and so is she. 

I had a surprise like that last year, not that mom was a breeding mess but she was young and not due to be bred. She had other ideas, and I got a lovely little filly surprise too! Those surprises kind of stop your heart right at first, and then the joy sets in. 

That sweet little filly sure has a big motor on her, look at that butt! And she looks like a little Plush Pony with all her winter fur. Just gorgeous! Can't wait to see more as she develops.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't know how in the world I missed this thread til now. Congrats FG! That's a n adorable little filet! Her momma is gorgeous and so is she.
> 
> I had a surprise like that last year, not that mom was a breeding mess but she was young and not due to be bred. She had other ideas, and I got a lovely little filly surprise too! Those surprises kind of stop your heart right at first, and then the joy sets in.
> 
> That sweet little filly sure has a big motor on her, look at that butt! And she looks like a little Plush Pony with all her winter fur. Just gorgeous! Can't wait to see more as she develops.


Thanks guys, I feel pretty blessed to have her. 

Pat, this little filly has got a ton of motor that is for sure. Her Mamma is like that, her sire is calmer, was hoping for a bit of some in between so she could be shown by my trainer and me as well but it looks like this one will be all on my trainer lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> Thanks guys, I feel pretty blessed to have her.
> 
> Pat, this little filly has got a ton of motor that is for sure. Her Mamma is like that, her sire is calmer, was hoping for a bit of some in between so she could be shown by my trainer and me as well but it looks like this one will be all on my trainer lol


NAH! Once you get her halter broke and start working her, and really bond with her, you'll find out you can do it too. 

It's funny, last year I got 2 fillies and a colt. Normally, I bond with the colts right away and if there's ever a foal that makes me cuss, it's always been a filly. The 2 fillies were personable and easy peasy to deal with and the colt was an absolute PICKLE. He really got me frustrated a few times. Fast forward a year, he's turning into Mr. Nice Guy and the fillies.......well.......yeah, they are turning into mares. So......she may just be being a little feisty because she's a filly but she'll come around.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Thanks guys, I feel pretty blessed to have her.
> 
> Pat, this little filly has got a ton of motor that is for sure. Her Mamma is like that, her sire is calmer, was hoping for a bit of some in between so she could be shown by my trainer and me as well but it looks like this one will be all on my trainer lol


Oh , ye of little faith. You can do it. :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I can promise I will not be riding this little fireball until LONG after she has been trained and shown by my tainer, she is just must to sensitive to forgive me for the million mistakes I am sure I will make :lol:

Here are a few pictures I snapped of her today, it's pretty chilly outside so she gets to wear her cute little blanket


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG .. are you KIDDING me???? She looks like an ad for foal blankets! What a model!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh my freaking goodness I wanna hug her and kiss that little nose and pull her little ears but I know she'd rather kick me. *Le sigh* LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree Texas, too bad about the dirty blanket and crappy background cause she looks pretty darn adorable. 

She only looks sweet and cuddly. To get the blanket on her I had to cut her in her stall until we were both dizzy, grab her neck as she ran by, hold her close so she didn't get me as she kicked out wildly and put the blanket on in 2 seconds flat before she tried to drag me around and then stomp me...evil little filly.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ I don't believe a WORD of it! Look at those sweet eyes .. those pretty little ears .. She would NEVER ...................

*snort*

Oh ... and who even NOTICES the background in those pics... she's so stunning.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> I agree Texas, too bad about the dirty blanket and crappy background cause she looks pretty darn adorable.
> 
> She only looks sweet and cuddly. To get the blanket on her I had to cut her in her stall until we were both dizzy, grab her neck as she ran by, hold her close so she didn't get me as she kicked out wildly and put the blanket on in 2 seconds flat before she tried to drag me around and then stomp me...evil little filly.


****
You need to set up a video next time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! She is ADORABLE and sweet and the very picture of propriety. I'm very certain she would NEVER have an evil thought.............ahem.....ahem.....oooh that one made me choke on it! LOL!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL, FG. I know how you feel we have two eight month old babies, and my two year old. They may look cute and cuddly, but try to put a blanket on the little babies and that's the end of them being cute. You have maybe five seconds max, before they explode and you become the ground under thier feet.  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her in that little blanket. 

See, they look cute! Don't fall for it. :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

EEEEP! She is too darn cute! Love that she has mareitude too.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Texas, she certianly is a pretty little thing. Can you imagine her once her blank legs come in?! 

Steff, no way. Noone needs to see that a less than month old filly can man handle the crap right out of me! And you saw it first hand when she tried to double barrel you and then turned around and give her Mamma a boot. 

Dreamcatcher I'm gonna send her to you and you can teach her a lesson or two  She is gonna be taller than me in no time if she doesn't slow down her growing! 

MH, I love mares. Mostly because they are gritty, they got a lot of try and they just don't quit. I can see the filly is a great example of a mare with a ton of grit already, she is gonna be one heck of a performance horse I think.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Annanoel said:


> LOL, FG. I know how you feel we have two eight month old babies, and my two year old. They may look cute and cuddly, but try to put a blanket on the little babies and that's the end of them being cute. You have maybe five seconds max, before they explode and you become the ground under thier feet.  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her in that little blanket.
> 
> See, they look cute! Don't fall for it. :wink:


 
Oh they are just to cute all standing there looking sweet and innocent. I love how they are all bucksins, adorable.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

FGRanch said:


> Oh they are just to cute all standing there looking sweet and innocent. I love how they are all bucksins, adorable.


Thanks! The two young ones have the same sire, just different dams. Mine has different parents. We all fell in love with them and they all happened to be buckskins. :wink:

I can't get over your little filly, I do think you should set the camera up when you put her blanket on again. I'd love to see it.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Steff, no way. Noone needs to see that a less than month old filly can man handle the crap right out of me! And you saw it first hand when she tried to double barrel you and then turned around and give her Mamma a boot.


Yeah, but I'm broken so I can't really get down and dirty with her. LOL
Her kicking momma was pretty funny when Gunnie bit her, though. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Annanoel said:


> Thanks! The two young ones have the same sire, just different dams. Mine has different parents. We all fell in love with them and they all happened to be buckskins. :wink:
> 
> I can't get over your little filly, I do think you should set the camera up when you put her blanket on again. I'd love to see it.


I want the little one on the left hand side!!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I want the little one on the left hand side!!


He's the naughtiest one, Scout!  DH worked with him for weeks before the farrier came again, as soon as the farrier came he knew what was up. DH was so proud though and all excited because he thought he'd be great. Before it was said and done he had a come to jesus meeting baby style with Karl. Little one can get his stall door off too, no problem at all. We're still not sure how he manages that but he sure is cute. He totally tipped the wheelbarrow after this too. 

FG, where are more pictures of your little one? :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh just by that picture I wouldn't want him lol I had a mare, Tana, that used to climb everything. I can see your little man doing that. At first I thought it was cute until she was always getting herself injured for the sake of a little bit of fun. I have a gelding that is like this still, and he gets into EVERYTHING. If there is one lose rail on fence he will find it and take it down. Makes for a super smart easy training horse, but hola, when they are not busy, look out. 

Pictures are probably gonna be a bit. I went to Montana a few weeks ago and left my camera charger there, and I can't buy any in my town  I'm actually surprised that the battery lasted this long!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> O
> 
> Pictures are probably gonna be a bit. I went to Montana a few weeks ago and left my camera charger there, and I can't buy any in my town  I'm actually surprised that the battery lasted this long!


Smooth move, Ace!! How the heck did you manage that one?! :shock: :?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Annanoel said:


> He's the naughtiest one, Scout!  DH worked with him for weeks before the farrier came again, as soon as the farrier came he knew what was up. DH was so proud though and all excited because he thought he'd be great. Before it was said and done he had a come to jesus meeting baby style with Karl. Little one can get his stall door off too, no problem at all. We're still not sure how he manages that but he sure is cute. He totally tipped the wheelbarrow after this too.
> 
> FG, where are more pictures of your little one? :wink:


LOL
Well, you named him after Tiffanny's Jack Russell Terror... Terrier. No wonder he is a trouble maker.  :lol:
Still adorable though!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Mica learning that cuddles are not all that bad


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Yeah, but I'm broken so I can't really get down and dirty with her. LOL
> Her kicking momma was pretty funny when Gunnie bit her, though. :lol:


Hehe, my filly double barreled my mare when she was a few weeks old. Momma kicked her back right in the @$$. I'm glad she did, my filly hasn't tried to kick anyone or anything since  Good moms teach manners!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Mica learning that cuddles are not all that bad


See, she isn't crazy at all!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

How is little Mica doing?? Think we need some updated pictures ;-)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Mica is doing fantastic, she is a big big horse (So is her Mama) here are a few pictures I snapped of her yesterday in the heavy fog, I will snap more tomorrow because Rems little boy will be making his way outside for the first time so I wil have my camera on the ready.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

What a beautiful stocky girl! I love her!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Mica is doing fantastic, she is a big big horse (So is her Mama) here are a few pictures I snapped of her yesterday in the heavy fog, I will snap more tomorrow because Rems little boy will be making his way outside for the first time so I wil have my camera on the ready.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have no idea horseforum just double posted my last post


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is such a sweetie! I'm a little jealous of all the beautiful babies you have running around there! :mrgreen:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Subbing! Congrats! D


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She is so stinking cute! A nice stocky baby,and her little face looks so inquisitive.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG she is beautiful!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WOW! She is a gorgeous 'big' girl! You have amazingly beautiful horses. No wonder babies are stunners. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Glynnis, you can come out and visit anytime you want. May would be a great time to visit as most of the babies (One later one) will be on the ground and the grass will be great and weather will be great! I have 3 due within days of each other in April, think I should start a who is gonna go first thread! lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Just because she isn't new doesn't mean you shouldn't add new pictures!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

These threads are my only foal fixes, so.... take pity?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/some-new-pictures-mica-our-surprise-334514/#post4385306


----------

